# Definition of processed beeswax? Is steam melting wrong?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

A candle making beeswax client who has been buying my solar melted beeswax, suggested that my new steam melted beeswax is "over processed". I told her I thought that a lot of beeswax is melted in a hot water bath, and that makes the wax better for candles as it removed honey residues. I realize that the steam is removing some of the odor from the wax, but I would think it is similar to melting wax in water. My steam melter gives me the ability to get a lot more wax from old combs, it is easier to clean than in the solar melter, I can melt several batches a day and I can melt year around. 
Your thoughts?
Some recent steamed blocks of beeswax:


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Is she complaining about your 30 year old wax?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> Is she complaining about your 30 year old wax?


. 
She didn't want any steamed wax. The 30 year old was available


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I would not say steam melting is wrong, But it does remove a good amount of the aroma from bees wax. Many candle makers sell a natural scented candle with the sweet fragrance of the honey. So steam melted wax is not to there preference. Those that scent the wax don't care how it is processed. I have both kinds of customers so I separate the wax, solar melted until the sun fall to short then steam melted. When one is gone it is buy what I have or do without. PS. I charge more for the solar melted wax. Or less for the steam melted depending on how you look at it!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey, if you have a picky client, make them pay.


----------

